# Problème iMessage iPad1



## Phi38 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai paramètré iMessage (sur iPhone et iPad1). Sur iPhone, aucun soucis, en revanche sur iPad, il est bien activé avec mon compte, j'accède à la création de messages, mais le bouton 'envoyer' reste grisé et non clicable, aussi bien en 3G qu'en Will-Fi.
Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------

